# bist du arbeiten?



## Jana337

Diese Frage hat mir ein Mann aus Deutschland gestellt. Ich habe gedacht, dass er kein gebürtiger Deutscher ist. Er behauptet, dass er in Deutschland geboren und groß geworden ist - und das der Satz vollkommen richtig ist. Ich habe ihn wahrscheinlich schon gehört, aber wenn er nicht schlicht falsch ist, dann wenigstens seeeeeeeeeeeehr umgangssprachlich, nicht wahr?

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Diese Frage hat mir ein Mann aus Deutschland gestellt. Ich habe gedacht, dass er kein gebürtiger Deutscher ist. Er behauptet, dass er in Deutschland geboren und groß geworden ist - und das der Satz vollkommen richtig ist. Ich habe ihn wahrscheinlich schon gehört, aber wenn er nicht schlicht falsch ist, dann wenigstens seeeeeeeeeeeehr umgangssprachlich, nicht wahr?
> 
> Jana


Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mir bislang keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob dieser Satz möglicherweise falsch ist - er ist auf jeden Fall weit verbreitet und kommt mir als umgangssprachliche Redewendung sehr vertraut vor. 

Mögliche Antworten wären: 
Ich bin auf Arbeit / Ich bin beim Arbeiten / Ich bin arbeiten

Auf jeden Fall bleibt diese Redewendung nicht nur auf "arbeiten" beschränkt, sonder kann im Zusammenhang mit einer Vielzahl von Aktivitäten Verwendung finden, zu deren Durchführung ein (vorhereiger bzw. gleichzeitiger) Ortswechsel erforderlich ist:

Ich bin einkaufen / Ich bin skilaufen / Ich bin schwimmen / ...

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Danke, Ralf. Das mit dem Ortswechsel wäre mir nie eingefallen

Jana


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich bin einkaufen / Ich bin skilaufen / Ich bin schwimmen / ...
> 
> Ralf



Aber was bedeuten diese Sätze?

Ich bin einkaufen - I am shopping? I went shopping?


----------



## mnzrob

elroy said:
			
		

> Aber was bedeuten diese Sätze?
> 
> Ich bin einkaufen - I am shopping? I went shopping?


 
Ja genau, I am shopping, I am skiing, I am swimming. 

Rob


----------



## elroy

mnzrob said:
			
		

> Ja genau, I am shopping, I am skiing, I am swimming.
> 
> Rob



Ach so!  Ich wusste gar nicht, dass solche Sätze richtig (auch in der Umgangsprache) sind!  Ich habe sie tatsächlich immer bei Freunden korrigiert!  Sie hören sich nämlich wie direkte Übersetzungen aus dem Englischen an. 

Na ja, ich habe was Neues gelernt!


----------



## enzodava

Da muss ich mit elroy übereinstimmen. Mir wurde nie erzählt, dass so ein Satz erlaubt ist, wenn auch nur in beschränkter Weise. (...in beschränkten Fällen?)

Danke


----------



## Ralf

enzodava said:
			
		

> Da muss ich mit elroy übereinstimmen. Mir wurde nie erzählt, dass so ein Satz erlaubt ist, wenn auch nur in beschränkter Weise. (...in beschränkten Fällen?)
> 
> Danke


Jana hat schon recht mit ihrer Vermutung, es handele sich um eine umgangssprachliche Redewendung. Leider hält sich die Umgangssprache nicht immer an die Regeln der Grammatik bzw. einer korrekten Ausdrucksweise. Erlaubnisse bzw. Verbote helfen hier auch nicht weiter, da es sich um eine tatsächlich weit verbreitete Ausdrucksweise handelt, die wahrscheinlich von der Mehrzahl der deutschen ("Umgangssprachler") gar nicht von vorn herein als falsch erkannt werden dürfte. (Das ist zumindest meine durch die Erfahrungen des Sprachgebrauchs in verschiedenen Regionen Deutschlands gestärkte Vermutung - aber ich lasse mich da auch gern eines Besseren belehren. ) Möglicherweise hat sich die Redewendung "Ich bin arbeiten" als Verkürzung von "Ich bin arbeiten gegangen" entwickelt. Aber auch das ist erst mal nur eine Vermutung, würde aber ganz gut zu meiner im ersten Beitrag eher spontan geäußerten Erklärung hinsichtlich des stattgefundenen Ortswechsels passen.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Jana hat schon recht mit ihrer Vermutung, es handele sich um eine umgangssprachliche Redewendung. Leider hält sich die Umgangssprache nicht immer an die Regeln der Grammatik bzw. einer korrekten Ausdrucksweise. Erlaubnisse bzw. Verbote helfen hier auch nicht weiter, da es sich um eine tatsächlich weit verbreitete Ausdrucksweise handelt, die wahrscheinlich von der Mehrzahl der deutschen ("Umgangssprachler") gar nicht von vorn herein als falsch erkannt werden dürfte. (Das ist zumindest meine durch die Erfahrungen des Sprachgebrauchs in verschiedenen Regionen Deutschlands gestärkte Vermutung - aber ich lasse mich da auch gern eines Besseren belehren. ) Möglicherweise hat sich die Redewendung "Ich bin arbeiten" als Verkürzung von "Ich bin arbeiten gegangen" entwickelt. Aber auch das ist erst mal nur eine Vermutung, würde aber ganz gut zu meiner im ersten Beitrag eher spontan geäußerten Erklärung hinsichtlich des stattgefundenen Ortswechsels passen.
> 
> Ralf



Also wenn es keinen Ortwechsel gibt, wird diese Redewendung nicht mehr erlaubt?


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> Also wenn es keinen Ortwechsel gibt, wird diese Redewendung nicht mehr erlaubt?


Ich weiß nicht, ob dieser Umkehrschluss verallgemeinert werden kann, zumal es sich, wie gesagt, nicht um eine Frage von Verbot oder Erlaubnis handelt, sonderen eher um allgemein übliche Sprachgewohnheiten unabhängig von deren "Legitimation" durch Regeln und Wörterbücher. Selbst der "Ortswechsel" war erst einmal nicht mehr als ein Erklärungsversuch - deshalb bitte jetzt nicht jedes erdenkliche Verb auf seine Verträglichkeit mit einem Ortswechsel prüfen, um zu einer Bestätigung /Widerlegung meiner Aussage zu gelangen. 

Es ist also nicht unüblich zu sagen "Ich bin arbeiten /spielen /schwimmen /einkaufen /segeln/ duschen ... /essen (hierbei ist meistens der Besuch eines Restaurants gemeint) usw." - ich habe aber z. B. noch nie gehört "Ich bin lesen /schlafen /schreiben ...

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob dieser Umkehrschluss verallgemeinert werden kann, zumal es sich, wie gesagt, nicht um eine Frage von Verbot oder Erlaubnis handelt, sonderen eher um allgemein übliche Sprachgewohnheiten unabhängig von deren "Legitimation" durch Regeln und Wörterbücher. Selbst der "Ortswechsel" war erst einmal nicht mehr als ein Erklärungsversuch - deshalb bitte jetzt nicht jedes erdenkliche Verb auf seine Verträglichkeit mit einem Ortswechsel prüfen, um zu einer Bestätigung /Widerlegung meiner Aussage zu gelangen.
> 
> Es ist also nicht unüblich zu sagen "Ich bin arbeiten /spielen /schwimmen /einkaufen /segeln/ duschen ... /essen (hierbei ist meistens der Besuch eines Restaurants gemeint) usw." - ich habe aber z. B. noch nie gehört "Ich bin lesen /schlafen /schreiben ...
> 
> Ralf



Na ja, ich glaube, ich sollte diese Verwendung eher vermeiden, um mir keine Sorgen darüber machen zu müssen!   

Danke jedenfalls für die ausgezeichnete Erklärung.


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> Na ja, ich glaube, ich sollte diese Verwendung eher vermeiden, um mir keine Sorgen darüber machen zu müssen!


Damit bist jedenfalls auf der sichern Seite.





			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Danke jedenfalls für die ausgezeichnete Erklärung.


Hm, ich fand meine Erklärung eher hilflos ... aber das hängt bestimmt damit zusammen, dass ich mir zum ersten Mal Gedanken darüber gemacht habe, dass eine Redewendung, die mir seit je her vertraut ist, eigentlich falsch ist und warum bzw. zu welchen Anlässen ich sie dennoch verwende.

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Damit bist jedenfalls auf der sichern Seite.Hm, ich fand meine Erklärung eher hilflos ... aber das hängt bestimmt damit zusammen, dass ich mir zum ersten Mal Gedanken darüber gemacht habe, dass eine Redewendung, die mir seit je her vertraut ist, eigentlich falsch ist und warum bzw. zu welchen Anlässen ich sie dennoch verwende.
> 
> Ralf



Es reicht ja als Erklärung, dass es keine Erklärung gibt!


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hm, ich fand meine Erklärung eher hilflos ...



Es steht dir nicht zu, dies zu beurteilen, sondern uns. Und deswegen schließe ich mich Elroys Dank an. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Ralf said:
			
		

> Es ist also nicht unüblich zu sagen "Ich bin arbeiten /spielen /schwimmen /einkaufen /segeln/ duschen ... /essen (hierbei ist meistens der Besuch eines Restaurants gemeint) usw." - ich habe aber z. B. noch nie gehört "Ich bin lesen /schlafen /schreiben ...
> 
> Ralf



Hm, ich schon. Hast du noch nie jemanden sagen gehört "Stör mich bitte heute Abend nicht, ich bin lesen!"? Also mir klingen auh die anderen vertraut:

"Lass mich nachher bitte in Ruhe, ich bin schlafen!"
"Wenn du was willst: Ich bin schlafen!" (Damit meint man, wenn du jemanden unbedingt stören musst, wenn etwas Besonderes passiert ist, dann darfst du ihn sogar wecken)

"Ich möchte jetzt meine Ruhe haben, außerdem bin ich noch schreiben. Mein Freund kann ja schließlich nicht ewig auf den Brief warten!"


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, ich schon. Hast du noch nie jemanden sagen gehört "Stör mich bitte heute Abend nicht, ich bin lesen!"? Also mir klingen auh die anderen vertraut:
> 
> "Lass mich nachher bitte in Ruhe, ich bin schlafen!"
> "Wenn du was willst: Ich bin schlafen!" (Damit meint man, wenn du jemanden unbedingt stören musst, wenn etwas Besonderes passiert ist, dann darfst du ihn sogar wecken)
> 
> "Ich möchte jetzt meine Ruhe haben, außerdem bin ich noch schreiben. Mein Freund kann ja schließlich nicht ewig auf den Brief warten!"


Auch jetzt bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dies noch nie gehört zu haben. Aber Gaer hatte in einem anderen "thread" ganz recht, dass man niemals "nie" sagen solle. Zumindest wäre es mir "nie" in den Sinn gekommen, dass man sich so ausdrücken könnte. Aber vielleicht gewöhne ich mich auch noch daran. 

Ralf


----------



## sohc4

Ralf said:
			
		

> Auch jetzt bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dies noch nie gehört zu haben. Aber Gaer hatte in einem anderen "thread" ganz recht, dass man niemals "nie" sagen solle. Zumindest wäre es mir "nie" in den Sinn gekommen, dass man sich so ausdrücken könnte. Aber vielleicht gewöhne ich mich auch noch daran.


Ich kann Ralf hier nur beipflichten - auch für meine Ohren (die sich neben München auch etliche Jahre Rheinland und Hamburg angehört haben) - klingen die Ausdrücke "ich bin lesen" - "ich bin schlafen" - "ich bin schreiben" ungewöhnlich, was aber auf keinen Fall heissen soll, dass sie so nicht üblich wären.

Oft höre ich allerdings kleine Abwandlungen davon:

"Ich bin am Lesen"
"Ich bin am Schlafen"
"Ich bin am Schreiben"

Dasselbe gilt auch for die anderen Beispiele:

"Ich bin am Arbeiten", "...am Spielen" und so weiter, obwohl ich da auch die Version ohne "am" gehört habe und höre.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> "Ich bin am Lesen"
> "Ich bin am Schlafen"
> "Ich bin am Schreiben"



Nun ja, diese Sätze erscheinen mir nun wieder etwas fremd. Ich kenne es zwar, dass man "am" dort mit einfügt, ist aber bei mir in meiner Umgebung nicht sehr üblich.


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nun ja, diese Sätze erscheinen mir nun wieder etwas fremd. Ich kenne es zwar, dass man "am" dort mit einfügt, ist aber bei mir in meiner Umgebung nicht sehr üblich.


Das mit dem "am" wird wohl am  meisten im Rheinland gebraucht. Im "Zwiebelfisch" gabs da auch mal einen Artikel dazu: Klick hier 

Aber ganz allgemein ist das wieder ein schönes Beispiel für regionale Unterschiede im Sprachgebrauch.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Das mit dem "am" wird wohl am  meisten im Rheinland gebraucht. Im "Zwiebelfisch" gabs da auch mal einen Artikel dazu: Klick hier



Schöne Seite!



			
				sohc4 said:
			
		

> Aber ganz allgemein ist das wieder ein schönes Beispiel für regionale Unterschiede im Sprachgebrauch.



Na, das auf jedem Fall. Würdest du das mit dem "am" so sagen?


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Würdest du das mit dem "am" so sagen?


Ja. Ich bin hier gerade eine Antwort am schreiben - doch, das klingt für mich ganz normal umgangssprachlich. Oder: Ich bin grad am Motorrad am schrauben.

Man kanns natürlich auch übertreiben: Der Bauer ist die Kuh am Schwanz am ziehen. 

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Ja. Ich bin hier gerade eine Antwort am schreiben - doch, das klingt für mich ganz normal umgangssprachlich. Oder: Ich bin grad am Motorrad am schrauben.
> 
> Man kanns natürlich auch übertreiben: Der Bauer ist die Kuh am Schwanz am ziehen.
> 
> Axl



Das klingt "terrible" für meine Ohren!


----------



## Jana337

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Man kanns natürlich auch übertreiben: Der Bauer ist die Kuh am Schwanz am ziehen.
> 
> Axl



Ich finde es süß. 

Jana


----------



## Ralf

sohc4 said:
			
		

> ... Der Bauer ist die Kuh am Schwanz am ziehen.
> 
> Axl


   Ich bin am Ende! 

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Auch jetzt bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dies noch nie gehört zu haben. Aber Gaer hatte in einem anderen "thread" ganz recht, dass man niemals "nie" sagen solle. Zumindest wäre es mir "nie" in den Sinn gekommen, dass man sich so ausdrücken könnte. Aber vielleicht gewöhne ich mich auch noch daran.
> 
> Ralf


EXACTLY!!!

Ralf, I think your attempt at an explanation was superb. You are trying to do the impossible, explain why no language is truly logical!

Those of us who learn German are told over and over again to avoid this construction. It infuriated my teacher (old-fashioned!). He also "had a cow" when people use "leben" instead of "wohnen".

There have been countless similar discussions in English. We have language conseravtives who are afraid that if we don't act now, English will be "ruined" by people who "are destroying it". But I"m quite sure English is safe, German as well.

VERY interesting topic!!!

Gaer

(PS: many pedants will nail you to a cross for using more than one explanation point.)


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Das mit dem "am" wird wohl am meisten im Rheinland gebraucht. Im "Zwiebelfisch" gabs da auch mal einen Artikel dazu: Klick hier
> 
> Aber ganz allgemein ist das wieder ein schönes Beispiel für regionale Unterschiede im Sprachgebrauch.
> 
> Axl


OH!!!

Could this be the problem?

1) Ich bin beim Arbeiten.
2) Ich bin am Arbeiten.
3) Ich bin Arbeiten.

This would be just like English. First something minor is changed in common usage, at least regionally (beim become "am") then the extra word disappears entirely in "quick-speech". I don't think we are dealing with a verb here at all but a noun, and THAT was the confusion. Possible?

COOL link! Holly is obviously a blond.  

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

Ralf said:
			
		

> Ich bin am Ende!


Einer kommt noch:

 "Der Bauer war die Kuh am Stall am Schwanz am raus am Ziehen."

Axl


----------



## Jana337

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Einer kommt noch:
> 
> "Der Bauer war die Kuh am Stall am Schwanz am raus am Ziehen."
> 
> Axl



Warum "am raus"?

Jana

P.S. Hier Leserbriefe an den Zwiebelfisch in Sachen Am Schwanz am Ziehen.


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Warum "am raus"?


Ich kanns auch nicht genau erklären, aber ich habe eine Vermutung:

Eigentlich heisst es "...am rausziehen".  Wenn nun das "rausziehen" getrennt wird, bekommt jeder Teil sein eigenes "am": "...am raus am ziehen".

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Einer kommt noch:
> 
> "Der Bauer war die Kuh am Stall am Schwanz am raus am Ziehen."
> 
> Axl



Axl, das ist fürchterlich. Diesen Satz hast du hoffentlich noch NIE gesagt, oder?


----------



## sohc4

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Axl, das ist fürchterlich. Diesen Satz hast du hoffentlich noch NIE gesagt, oder?


Nein, keine Angst. Der soll auch wirklich nur die übetriebene Häufung von "am" dokumentieren . Und wie Jana richtig bemerkt hat, steht er auch in der Zwiebelfisch-Kolumne (von wo ich, ich gestehe es, ihn herauskopiert habe)

Axl


----------



## piloya

mnzrob said:
			
		

> Ja genau, I am shopping, I am skiing, I am swimming.
> 
> Rob


 
Hi, 
so here you have another way of expressing the Gerund in German   .I posted a thread about the use of the gerund some days ago, but we didn't come to this form. It sounds weird to say _Ich bin einkaufen_ usw, but this is really it!


----------



## elroy

piloya said:
			
		

> Hi,
> so here you have another way of expressing the Gerund in German   .I posted a thread about the use of the gerund some days ago, but we didn't come to this form. It sounds weird to say _Ich bin einkaufen_ usw, but this is really it!



Just remember that this usage is only slangy and informal.


----------



## DerFrager

I wonder if this is only informal, as I've just come across the following sentences in the German translation of Yukio Mishima's _Liebesdurst_:


> Danach war Chieko die Teller und Schalen spülen gewesen und kam gerade mit einem Tablet voll Geschirr, ein Tuch darüber gebreitet, die Treppe hoch.





> "Wo warst du denn umgraben?" fragte Etsuko.



Now the questions:

- Is this standard German?

- Are these sentences translated, respectively, as "Afterwards, Chieko had been washing the dishes and bowls..." and "Where were you digging over?..."?

- Would the meaning have been preserved if these sentences had been written, respectively, as "Danach hatte Chieko die Teller und Schalen gespült..." and "Wo hast du gerade umgegraben?..."?


----------



## Hutschi

_- Is this standard German?_

According to Duden, it is standard, Duden | sein | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
Example: Er ist einkaufen.



> sich irgendwo befinden, aufhalten
> *Beispiele*
> 
> ...
> sie sind einkaufen _(sind zum Einkaufen weggegangen)_




Edit: I want to write about the next topics.

_- Are these sentences translated, respectively, as "Afterwards, Chieko had been washing the dishes and bowls..." and "Where were you digging over?..."?_

In a raw sense, yes.
But it has a connotation, that he went to the working place. (Like he was going to the  place.)

"Er war arbeiten" means: he went to work and he worked.

_- Would the meaning have been preserved if these sentences had been written, respectively, as "Danach hatte Chieko die Teller und Schalen gespült..." and "Wo hast du gerade umgegraben?..."?_

It is nearly the same, but there is a difference.

The connotation is similar to _He was going for digging and was digging._

---

In the former discussion the idioms where considered as informal slang.

Duden considered "Ich bin einkaufen" as being standard.
It is mostly used in coll. language, because the situation is colloquially. But it belongs to standard. Analogously the other phrases are then standard, too.

To me it does not sound strange, but normal.

I did not expect that Duden gave it as example in standard language, but the Duden did not add that it is "umgangssprachlich".
I believed the others. But that was wrong.


----------



## Hutschi

bist du arbeiten?


Jana337 said:


> Diese Frage hat mir ein Mann aus Deutschland gestellt. Ich habe gedacht, dass er kein gebürtiger Deutscher ist. Er behauptet, dass er in Deutschland geboren und groß geworden ist - und das der Satz vollkommen richtig ist. Ich habe ihn wahrscheinlich schon gehört, aber wenn er nicht schlicht falsch ist, dann wenigstens seeeeeeeeeeeehr umgangssprachlich, nicht wahr?
> 
> Jana


Nach seeeeeeeeeeeehr langer Zeit: Duden betrachtet die Wendung als korrekt.

Beachte: Es gibt einen kleinen Unterschied zu "Bist du am Arbeiten?"="Are you working?"

"Bist du arbeiten?" = "Are you at work?"


----------



## DerFrager

Thanks, that was very helpful.


----------

